# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  New 223

## Uplandstalker

Being the Internet I know Ill get the normal question and comments; why not a 223AI, 22-250, 22-250AI etc, but I figured it was more about me trying to learn a bit about this reloading.

Like a number of Rem700 Short Actions. My 223 has had a few issues feeding. Couple of way to help the situation; new Mag spring and follower, or change to a longer case!!!

I spoke to Robbie at Gunworks and we came up with a plan of attack, make the case 7mm longer and ream the chamber to allow for this. I understand there is a Thompson Contender in NZ with this done, and maybe a few others around.

So I grab a handful of 5.56x45 M200A1 cases that have never been crimped (or similar, ensuring there total length is over 55mm).


The idea is to neck this up to around 7mm or .270 and then reform a 223Rem shoulder and neck 7mm further out than a 223Rem and then fire form the rest to fit the modified chamber.

This is the first project Ive needed make such significant changes to a case, it was an interesting learning curve! I crushed the first 9 case and then managed to get the next 3 sorted , after this I was away.
This is how it goes:
1.	Anneal the cases
2.	Apply plenty of case lube to the inside of the neck 
3.	Running the M200A1 through my Lee 223Rem F/L die pulls the long neck out(using Lee dies as they have a long tapered internal shaft) 
4.	Ensure there is case lube inside the neck again
5.	Run them through a Lee 270WSM dies(using this as it what I already have and the length is ideal) 
6.	Place a 7mm spacer on the Shell Holder and run through the 223Rem die again 
At this point I have a case ready for fire forming in the rifle.

Cases I destroyed in the process:


Ready for Fire Forming - I can now correctly form cases without wrecking any:


Fire Forming
After trying a few case with a 53gr V-max bullet and 25gr of BM2, I found I really need to hit it a bit harder. Stepping up 0.5gr at a time, 25.5gr still has rounded shoulders, found the 26  26.5 was ideal and 27.5gr was bad!


Here we have a 223rem, the Parent Case, Ready for fire forming and the end result


This is the end result:


Load Development
Ultimately I want to be somewhere between a 223AI and 22-250 (closer to 22-250 would be nice).
With only a handful of case read to go I loaded them up with 27, 28, 29 and 30gr of BM2. Speed of the 30gr load was 3550fps, but the primer was getting worked pretty hard. Need a slower burn powder as I have a case capacity of around 36gr and for this to be worth the time and I want it to go fast!

I want to run a heavier bullet too, somewhere around 65-70gr. Barrel twist is 1:12, so I might have some limitations here too.

Ill update again on load development and case life shortly.

----------


## R93

:Cool:  :Cool: Sounds promising! Really looking forward to the rest of your progress. One of the most interesting projects I have seen for a while.

Where did you get the un-crimped cases from? Do you know if you have even case wall thickness beyond the original shoulder?
It looks impressive. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Have you named it yet?

----------


## Uplandstalker

Robbie is supplying the cases at the moment.

I've cut a few open along the length and compared them the Norma cases and the wall thickness are the same. another interesting project is this one from the states using blanks too:
Can 5.56 M200 blanks be reloaded as live ammo? Completed 6th firing. With video! - AR15.COM

----------


## Uplandstalker

Cases are made by Igman

Pretty sure we're calling it a "223 Maxima"

----------


## R93

Your project is more interesting.  :Wink:

----------


## Uplandstalker

Had to remove the back space reducer from the mag well to allow for the extra length. Also, adding .308 spring to the mag and still might need to extend the follower a bit yet. It does feed a heap better and it's now only the last round that isn't getting picked up by the bolt.

----------


## ANTSMAN

this is gonna be super doper for Sika and Fallow and well shit, most things  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Uplandstalker

Or "223 Maximus"

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks like a 30.06 mini me :thumbup:

----------


## puku

That 27.5 gn load would annoy the shit out of me after going to that trouble and having the wee Fecker split.  Arggh!!

----------


## Uplandstalker

That was just fire forming, but it's about learning what works and what doesn't.

 Will do some more this weekend with load dev. MOving to 2208 now, then 2209, 2213SC. Pretty sure this is going to work out well(at this stage).

----------


## Blaser

Very impressive development, be good to see some critters going down to it.

----------


## Ground Control

That's quite impressive  :Have A Nice Day: 
You have entered into a world I know nothing about ( fireforming etc ) , personally I would have just bought a 22-250 , but I do understand that the journey is often better than the destination .
Even better if you get to name it .

----------


## Wildman

Very neat project, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Just loaded some with 2208, some for fire morning and some for the crony and targets.

Found that 2208 might be a bit bulky for this and might find a powder between BM2 and 2208 for the next lot. I'll fire these in the morning and let you know how they go.




Also, this a the spacer I'm using between the die and shel holder, nothing flash really but provide I remember to put it on, all good.





Picked up a selection of other bullets this week too. I'll try the Hornady 68gr HPBT and the 70gr Branes TSX shortly, but both of these might not work in the 1:12 twist. Can only try I guess. The 68gr HPBT has a good looking BC.

I will be hunting next weekend with this rifle! Also, I'm find some hares etc during the week and try and get some video from a distance.

----------


## P38

> Just loaded some with 2208, some for fire morning and some for the crony and targets.
> 
> Found that 2208 might be a bit bulky for this and *might find a powder between BM2 and 2208 for the next lot.* I'll fire these in the morning and let you know how they go.


Don't know about your .223 Maxima but my .223 Goatslayer loves 2206H

As luck would have it 2206H is smack dab in the middle of 2208 and BM2 as well.

H4895 is another goodie for .223

Look forward to your reports on how the maxima performs.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

CFE223?

----------


## Gunzrrr

Thanks for sharing your project ... this looks really fascinating ... out of my depth but but would really like to see you keeping us all up to date with progress! Re naming - don't use imperial or metric (numerical) name ... give it a real name as in words that mean something. I'm sure some guys here on the Forum can give you some suggestions.

----------


## mikee

> Thanks for sharing your project ... this looks really fascinating ... out of my depth but but would really like to see you keeping us all up to date with progress! Re naming - don't use imperial or metric (numerical) name ... give it a real name as in words that mean something. I'm sure some guys here on the Forum can give you some suggestions.


What about my favourite, "The  .223 souper dooper deer rooter" or ".223 SDDR" for short,  Or the ".223 Flamin Ugly Critter Killer", I;ll let you guys work the shortened version of that

Looks very interesting project though

----------


## Uplandstalker

So, 2208 was a fail with the 53gr Vmax as suspected.

31gr and 32gr gave the better groups, but the velocities were to slow, 3120 and 3160. Even the 34gr load only gave 3250fps. To be worth the effort, I need to see a significant improvement from a 223 Rem (when this rifle was 223 Rem the 53gr were doing 3260fps with 26gr of BM2)

Narrow, long powder column maybe isn't as good for the slower powder and the light bullet. Any ideals of which powder for the heavier 68gr bullet?

----------


## distant stalker

2208 would suit the heavier pills i would think. I run out of room with it in normal 223

----------


## R93

> 2208 would suit the heavier pills i would think. I run out of room with it in normal 223


+1 

What primers are you using? I would look at CFE223 or 2206H as suggested. I also think you *may* struggle to get any accuracy with 68-70gr projectiles in a 1:12.
Have you tried FFing without projectiles? You should be able to get close to the finished product with say, greendot powder and a patch. It will save you a ton of work.

----------


## distant stalker

As above, awesome project that i think would move closer to realisation of potential in a 1:8 twist for heavy pills and  the likes of 2208. Although i doubt the high bc pills will stabilise in the current barrel it would be interesting to see what speed they could get up to.
Would expect 2206h and the light pills should get you going nice and fast. 
Enjoying following your experimenting with it, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Yeah, hear what you are saying about the 1:12 twist and the heavier bullets. I'll get it a try anyway and see how they go. I've heard mix results with them in twists like this, even a 60-65gr would be OK. Really want to move away from Varmit bullets for deer and Chamois.

I'll try the 2208 with the heavier bullet and see how that runs and try the suggest 2206H for the lighter bunny load. Could even go back to BM2 for these and run these 53gr Vmax at over 3500

----------


## Uplandstalker

> +1 
> 
> What primers are you using? I would look at CFE223 or 2206H as suggested. I also think you *may* struggle to get any accuracy with 68-70gr projectiles in a 1:12.
> Have you tried FFing without projectiles? You should be able to get close to the finished product with say, greendot powder and a patch. It will save you a ton of work.


Using CCI Small Rifle #400 primers to date, but  Have some Federal's too.

I haven't tried the FF with pistol powder yet, would you stem the case with a filler too? I have considered it, but wasn't sure on the details so stuck with what I know. Keen to give it a go.

Have just loaded the 68gr BTHP and 70gr TSX with the 2208 and ran out of room at 32gr. I have the option of cutting the throat a bit deeper to suit the longer bullets and give move case volume, but will just check they stabilize for a start and see what speed I get up to for I scare myself and then worry about capacity.

With the 53gr vmax I only load to 34gr of 2208 and could get another 1 in - maybe 1.5. When I tried the BM2 I only went to 32gr and got 3760fps (they grouped well and the cases looked good, but the primer was flat as flat).

I hadn't heard of this CFE223 powder, but the data looks good and fast in the 223Rem. I might need to find a little, or a lot.

----------


## R93

You may need filler but I doubt it. I use a 1cm x 1cm M16 cleaning patch. If you need filler I can send you some cream of wheat.
 Just work up as you would a normal load until you get a sharp shoulder. Make sure you only trim the case so that there is some resistance on closing the bolt as you will not be head spacing on the shoulder but the case neck it self. If you have primers that are popping a little you need to crush the case in a bit more or up the charge. Looking at how much brass you are displacing, it should work easy.

You may find a longer throat will allow more pressure as well. Your velocities could get up to where you want them with the heavier projectiles.

Looking forward to the finished product. Tiffo just used a standard .223 Rem reamer?

----------


## Uplandstalker

Yeah, standard 223Rem reamer, just driven another 7mm in. I guess the bottom of the case has parallel sized for a short section, not sure if this is going to give any issues, hasn't to date and I've now had 3 fires from some cases, they are still looking good.

Do you think if I just necked the parent case to 223, trim neck to just touch the lands and fire form from here using fast pistol/shotgun powder, I could get it done that way? If so, this would be the preferred method and I wouldn't need to neck out to 270 like I currently am. Necking to 270 is biggest issue I've had with crushing cases.

I did do a heap of reading on Cream of Wheat and fire forming that way, but was concerned about headspace. This is why I'm necking out to 270 and then forming the 223 shoulder in the right place. I had not considered trimming the length to touch.

Shooting the 68gr bullets tonight/tomorrow with the 2208 and will see how that go. weather is a bit shitty at the moment. Might walk to the 250m around the corner to see what James thinks about the whole thing too.

----------


## R93

It could/should work well trimming the original neck to touch the lands. Or you may need to use a smaller button like .25 cal to keep the base, on the bolt face. Cream of wheat is just filler but I do not use it anymore. Patch works fine/easier.
You could walk around the rd to see that fella. He may be already out walking the neighbourhood in the nuddy! He is weird like that! But he has certainly been a sounding board for me over the years as far as reloading and smithing goes. He is bound to have samples of powder you may need as well.

----------


## kimjon

Very cool. Will follow with interest.

kj

----------


## sneeze

> Very cool. Will follow with interest.
> 
> kj


What he said.

And you know the difference between a bullet and a pill  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

Do you reckon he should try some of those pills you just got for me Chris? :Thumbsup:  I reckon the 75 grain pills would be what he is after. :Psmiley:

----------


## Beetroot

Awesome project, looks cool. I like the sound of 223 SDDR, or 223 LA (long as). I'd name it that so I could then post the project on all the American forums in hope that it got popular and then had a ridiculous name.

Watching sith interest to see how it turns out.

----------


## sneeze

> Do you reckon he should try some of those pills you just got for me Chris? I reckon the 75 grain pills would be what he is after.



no not in a 1-12 you pill-ick

----------


## R93

> no not in a 1-12 you pill-ick


Touche fella!!! I should friggin know better by now :Thumbsup:  :Yuush:

----------


## R93

> Awesome project, looks cool. I like the sound of 223 SDDR, or *223 LA* (long as). I'd name it that so I could then post the project on all the American forums in hope that it got popular and then had a ridiculous name.
> 
> Watching sith interest to see how it turns out.


That would suit it well imo :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I was talking to Robbie about this/his 5.56 Maximus about 2.25 years ago, glad to see something happening with it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## distant stalker

> I was talking to Robbie about this/his 5.56 Maximus about 2.25 years ago, glad to see something happening with it


Redbang has a dummie.round he made for him a few years ago of this round. Was just waiting for the right rifle to bring it to life

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Redbang has a dummie.round he made for him a few years ago of this round. Was just waiting for the right rifle to bring it to life


Was this the Thompson I mentioned at the start? Has Red got it?

Been out tonight with 2208 and 68-70gr bullets. I've heard a heap of people talk about bullet stability in general, but never seen the results when it doesn't work out......until now.

Bullets going sideways over foot in either direction of the target! pushed the 68gr BTHP at 3260fps at the muzzle, but at the target was a different story. After the first to shots, I walked to the target to try and fine the hit, it wasn't there. Fired some more and managed to see the bullet strikes in the dirt behind the target, but these were randomly placed.

Managed to see a couple hit the cardboard(a foot away), these went through sideways. So, lighter bullet for the 1:12  :Oh Noes: 



After I got over the fact that the much wanted heavier bullets isn't going to fly for this barrel, I continued to fire form more case (with 53gr vmax bullets and 26gr of BM2). 15 shot group below, split 2 cases in the process.

----------


## Uplandstalker

I now have 4 fires the first lot of cases I formed and I know I can 3700fps with the 53-55gr bullets in front of 31-32gr of BM2. Will try 2206H anyway and maybe some 60-65gr bullets too.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I would be a bit concerned with the cases splitting, seems like a flaw in the brass. 

I have had a few once fired 50 cases like that, I got them like that.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Yeah, the quality if the case is not the same as say lapua match brass, it is military brass(suspected design life of one firing).

Out of the 80 cases ive fromed, only 4 have failed. I know I'm not going to get 15 fires from them. At the beginning of the project, this was the my main concren. But if I can get 5-6 fire from a case, I'm happy.

Having four split on the first fire is ok to me and is all part of learning the pros and cons of the whole thing. From the case ive fired more than one, some up to 4 times have not failed, so in good shape overall.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Uplandstalker

Spoke to Red today and he never followed through with this option.

Anyway, having 54gr load doing nearly 3800fps for now is good.

Tonight i'm back load 60gr Partitions, 63 Serria SP and the short 70gr Speer SP all with 2206H.

Will update again last tonight with results.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Right, good results with the 60gr Partitions doing 3550fps in front of 31gr of 2206H, this is a bit of a hot load and cases look good and the primers starting to flatten on the edges.



30gr of 2206H gave 3440fps



Managed to stabilse the short 70gr Speer SP with 30gr of 2206H (not sure of speed as I had some Crony issues last night). These bullets have the same BC as a 200mm concrete block and not sure how these will continue to fly further out.



I haven't run the 63gr Serria SP yet, or the 62gr Barnes (this is a long bullet). I'll look at the 70gr Speer a little more as a shorter range deer bullet. But looking in pretty good shape here.

Summary to date:

53gr Vmax -31gr of BM2 gives just on 3700fps - groups really well
55gr Blitzking - 31gr of 2206H doing 3620 - tight enough(i'll find the target and post it on here)
60gr Partition - 31gr of 2206H doing 3550fps - very tight group to date, about an half inch
63gr Serria SP - work in progress(haven't fired them yet)
68gr Hornady HPBT - 31gr of 2208 doing 3260fps (target looks like a shotgun blast)
70gr Speer SP - 30gr of 2206H - not sure of speed but will look at this again too - group less than an inch
70gr Branes TTSX - 31gr of 2208 doing "fast enough" - shotgun effect again

Still to do:
say a 40gr bullet going really, really fast.

Anyway, doing some range work tomorrow morning and then looking for a deer on Sunday with the 60gr Partition!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

That partition load sounds like the goods:thumbup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Good to see someone else using Melamine as a target backing  :Have A Nice Day: 

How full is the case with 31 of 2206H ?

----------


## Uplandstalker

I run out of cardboard and real estate signs aren't up long enough to borrow in Canterbury these days. Cabinet makers must make alot of stuff ups, there are always plenty of large bit in the wood pile outside their shops.  :Wink: 

With the 2206H I run out of room to seat a bullet at 33gr. I did fire one round with 32gr last night...................... it didn't go well for the case. Speed was around 3650, but the case could be mistaken for a belted round, maybe a mini 7mm Rem Mag. It hit the target well, but I certainly didn't want to fire another one! the 31gr good ok(ish).

Still could do some work with powders and various loads, and will over the next little while, but I really want to get out and shot it at the moment.

Another pro over a 22-250 is I can fit 6 rounds in the mag and one up it. The feeding issue is resolved and is now flawless. 

I guess a 22-250 could run faster, but I've never loaded for one, so only know what the loading manuals states.

----------


## R93

Have you had a go at FFing without projectiles yet? If it works, my .223 barrel may get a makeover for a laugh.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Not yet, but will next week. If it works, thing may be very different in the 223 world


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

Maybe W748 would be worth a try to. Very dense ball powder, might go well with the lighter bullets too.

If anyone has a surplus Rem700 varmint barrel, I would be interest in it for this rifle and ongoing development.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

So tried this fire forming without a bullet. Results and process below.

Trying to form case with less steps and removing the .270 or 7mm step.

I annealed the neck, size to .223, trim the case so the neck just touches the start of the rifling when closing the bolt, worked up a load of 7625 (all I could get for free), this then had a small cleaning patch to hold the powder in. Not really sure where to start, I fulled a case, weighted it, and start at 10% of that(this turned out to be too low when just using a small 10mm patch, this didn't give enough resistance). After 20 odd case later, 18-19gr does the job.






Adding some Cream of Wheat of something similar might be better for driving the pressure up and being able to the powder load.

Also, from about 16gr, there was a flame out the end of the barrel. At 19gr, the flame was about a foot long.

----------


## R93

Looks good. A bulkier powder will help fill the case a bit better. And you will use less.
I use 19 grs of AS30N (red dot) to form .260 cases.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

Alarm went off a 4:30 this morning, I turned it off and went back to sleep. 5:30 I finally dragged myself out of bed. It looked pretty wet in the mountains and a mate pulled out due to the forecast. So, it was off to the backup spot not far from home.

Got to the road end and the was another car there! The main valley didn't have enough scope for two. quick look at the map and noticed another couple of clearings to the west of the road end. After a bash through the wet bush and scrub from the light rain over night, I got to the clearings.

Walked along the edge for about 20 meters, heard a flax branch break and something pushing through the flax. Another slow 4-5 steps and found some fresh sign, still warm, another 10-12, even slower this time. Turned to my left and about 15 yards away, head down, facing toward me in the sun, there he was.

Now this isn't the animal I was looking for at this time of year, but the freezer is get down and all this development needs to pay for itself at some point.

I raised the rifle and touched off low in the chest, he still had his head down and was unaware of my presents.

He ran all of zero steps and dropped in a heap!





The bullet enter the heart just to the left of the knife tip, and left the heart a few inches back. It continued through to the gut and is still there. I didn't go looking for it in there. At some point on another animal I will recover one of these Partition bullets.




Overall, this wasn't the test I was hoping for with the 223 Maximus, but I had told the wife I would be home for lunch.

This post might get repeated in the Magazine section.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Going to back off the Partition load a little, bolt lift was a bit tight after hitting this stag. There were well defined extractor marks on the case head and rim. Need to fire a heap of them to work out if there is any speed inconsistency to create this issue, the previous ones I fire with is load grouped well and had good consistence speed, but it was only three shots. 

Really getting into the fine turn now and may need to sacrifice some speed in to return for keeping my face attached to my head. Maybe a powder between 2206H and 2208, say IMR-4895 as suggested earlier, or do I go faster burn and reduce the load?

----------


## veitnamcam

Could it be that they have now fully fire formed into chamber increasing pressure a bit due to case no longer having a bit of room to stretch out?

----------


## Rushy

Nice work US.  He was on his way to a nice rack but will have to settle for being a nice steak instead.

----------


## Uplandstalker

So I finally got around to running some 63gr Serria Semi SP.

Using 2206H again;
30gr gave 3280fps
31gr gave 3422fps

Looking at the 22-250 data in ADI's book, I've got these running about 50fps less than their max for the 63gr(3485fps) and 220fps faster than a 223Rem(3200fps). I need to get a few more bullets and add another 0.5gr to hopefully get 3500fps.

I've been shooting it a bit, mainly at steel targets and rocks out to 750 yards with both the 53gr V-Max and the 60gr Partition. Shot a hare at 530 yards and hitting steel easily enough at greater distances. Must admit, have missed a couple of hares in close though(just because the target is closer, doesn't mean the brain shouldn't be as engaged as at 700 yards!!!).

Just loaded a heap of Partitions for a Wanganui road trip at the end of the month. Maybe a few goats, fallow and even a sika. Running the 270WSM for the Sambar might be a better option though.

I have just loaded some cases for the 11th time and they still are looking good. I haven't have a case fail other than a few during fireforming and the 2 that I over charged and had excessive pressure.

Still haven't run a light 40gr bullet yet, maybe due to the 53 Vmax flying very true and being cheap enough. I will try some just to complete the full range of bullets and log the velocities. 4000-4100fps would be nice, but not sure if i'll get that high with the narrow case. Would need to run BM2 or similar too I think.

In summary, a 22-250 isn't going to cut it really anymore. Maybe a 22-250AI would be worth it, but I can get 6 rounds in the magazine of the Maximus so it winning!

Pretty easy build; get a 223rem(say a Rem Model700 or Tikka), have Robbie chamber it for this round and do a slight mod to the mag well to allow the extra length. I had a BDL model 700 already I brought a couple of years ago second hand, and the gun smith work cost $260 including 100 cases and new mag spring(308 spring). Just using 223 Rem dies and 7mm spacer on the shell holder.

----------


## Kimber2506

Where there other "blank" cartridges available?  I was wondering if you could increase a 22/250 by the same amount.

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Where there other "blank" cartridges available?  I was wondering if you could increase a 22/250 by the same amount.


I emailed Igman and they said they could supply in batches of 200, 800 or 1000 and ship to NZ(never asked how much as Robbie already has heaps and at a pretty low cost(about $65/100 is I recall correctly). I've fired these over 10 times now and still going strong! All up I've hard about 130 cases since the start and after damaging and learning a few things about would I was doing, I have about 90 formed now. So if 10 times each, 900 rounds down the barrel. I'll form another 100 shortly for winter wallaby trips.

Igman only do them in 12.7x99, 7.62x63, 7.62x51, 7.62x39, 5.56x45 - These are military cases so unlikely that 22-250 would be possible(but not 100% of that).

I would suggest reaming to 22-250AI for a bit of extra capacity. But I understand that most 22-250 barrels only have a 1:12 or 1:14 twist so you would still only be pushing about a 65gr bullet.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Been shooting this a bit lately, mainly hares and wallabies with the 60gr Partition. Going well and have now got the 15 fires from a couple of the cases. These still look good and are only getting neck sized at the moment. 
 @xring is sending me some of those great looking 53gr he is making.

----------


## 300MAG

Uplandstaker whats your OAL of the loaded round I can't seem to find this in your posts. I have a std .223 with extended throat so can load the 60gn V-Max right out getting around 3300fps but using AI mags and mag kit. Great development of this new round.

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Uplandstaker whats your OAL of the loaded round I can't seem to find this in your posts. I have a std .223 with extended throat so can load the 60gn V-Max right out getting around 3300fps but using AI mags and mag kit. Great development of this new round.


I'll put the gauge on some tonight.

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Uplandstaker whats your OAL of the loaded round I can't seem to find this in your posts. I have a std .223 with extended throat so can load the 60gn V-Max right out getting around 3300fps but using AI mags and mag kit. Great development of this new round.


Length to Ogive is 55.88mm or  2.200" for both the 53gr V-Max and the 60gr partition. These are about 0.02-0.025" of the lands.



If I had (or could get a tighter twist at a low price) I would be pushing the 68-70gr projectiles and reaming the lands a little more too!

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Uplandstaker whats your OAL of the loaded round I can't seem to find this in your posts. I have a std .223 with extended throat so can load the 60gn V-Max right out getting around 3300fps but using AI mags and mag kit. Great development of this new round.


Sorry mate, you wanted OAL:
60gr Partition 2.530"
53Gr V-max 2.630"

That'd pretty nice speed for the 60's, how does it shoot?

----------


## Uplandstalker

If anyone is interested in purchasing this rifle, let me know. Otherwise, I'll turn it back to a 223Rem and sell it off.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Of course dies, spacer and about 150 formed cases (some loaded with Partitions and V-Max's)

----------


## Tuidog

Did you end up selling this off, or still running it?
Only just found this thread via an Australian forum.

----------


## NZVarminter

could have just waited for the new Nosler 22 to come out!

----------

